# Saw this today..



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Looked kinda cool. Made from a 4wheeler


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

There was a guy riding around in one of those a couple years ago at mud nats.. It got alot of attention.. LOL


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that one is on 31 next to the roller rink.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

hahaha looks top heavy lol id ride it


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Thats cool but i wonder what kind of bike it was.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

thats sweet!, id ride it everywhere lol:hititjackblackanim:


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> that one is on 31 next to the roller rink.


 I thought that sign behind it looked familiar..:bigok:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

How big is it? (2-1/2' tall??)


----------

